
Nintendo’s first true smartphone game features Mario and is coming to iOS - harryzhang
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/7/12836392/nintendo-mario-iphone-apple
======
jandrese
It's a one button platformer. Maybe Nintendo can work their magic but it's a
very limiting game design. At least it appears to not have any DLC; a rare but
welcome feature on a mobile game.

